# I don't think I should have joined this forum!



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

I don't think I should have joined this forum, bought a Sage Barista Express before I joined ,now I want a Rocket machine or something similar and a good grinder. I will sell the Sage in about 6 months,not sure if the warranty is transferable.does anyone know?

( Not told my wife yet)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Haha! It's funny how often the forum gets blamed . . .









I am pretty sure the warranty is transferable - was it from John Lewis?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. If you need help emptying your bank account, you're in the right place.

It will very soon seem normal to spend silly money on coffee gear.


----------



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

I bought the Sage from Harts of Stur.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

bad place 15 machines and 4 grinders huh


----------



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

I was just admiring the ECM SYNCHRONIKA DUAL BOILER machine.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well shame you bought the sage first







even though some people like them I am not one of them.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Look on the bright side. Already owning the BE, you can get a grinder (the grinder on the BE is the weak link so it makes sence to get another first) then another espresso machine & spread the cost.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Donscarlet said:


> I was just admiring the ECM SYNCHRONIKA DUAL BOILER machine.


I suggest you don't start looking at levers - and really, definately don't visit the Londinium website


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

There's worse things to spend your money on.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

it goes like this Sage - Rocket - Vesuvius- Londinium - GS3 - Speedster - Slayer in no particular order, then yo can get onto the real crack cocaine rare vintage machines, of course a divorce will interrupt the chain of events at some point, but its surprising what you can fit in a one room bedsit


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> it goes like this Sage - Rocket - Vesuvius- Londinium - GS3 - Speedster - Slayer in no particular order, then yo can get onto the real crack cocaine rare vintage machines, of course a divorce will interrupt the chain of events at some point, but its surprising what you can fit in a one room bedsit
> 
> View attachment 37199


That's tasty. What's the lever at the front for?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Welcome







share some more on the forum and look at sales threads, great offers pop up from time to time


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> That's tasty. What's the lever at the front for?


topping up the boiler - I think - im still married, just


----------



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

I quite like the look of the Niche Zero,the basket size of BE is 54mm I would have a problem getting a dosing funnel,


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Your only going to upgrade 12 month down the line. Buy once first time round. Are you a milk drinker or Espresso drinker.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Donscarlet said:


> I quite like the look of the Niche Zero,the basket size of BE is 54mm I would have a problem getting a dosing funnel,


54mm funnels are about on amazon & ebay.

From all reports, the niche is a great grinder. The lack of them coming up in the for sale section speaks volumes.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> That's tasty. What's the lever at the front for?


 it's a countdown lever, keep pressing until it hits zero just before you end up flat hunting...(gives the switched on owner a chance to flat hunt pre "clothes on lawn" event)









John


----------



## coffeek (Oct 29, 2018)

Hear hear! although as a new member, i'm slightly anxious now


----------

